# Milton area?



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

We are looking to sell our home here in the north end of the county and are looking to settle into Milton, around Avalon Blvd close to I10. There are several houses that we are going to look at. With me getting my boat fixed in the next couple months I was excited to see archie glover and avalon boat ramps both within 3-5 miles of the areas we are looking to buy. A couple questions for the Miltonians:

-Which ramp is better quality? I've got a small boat, only 14' but its heavy for a 14' boat and using a 4 cyl to pull it. I won't be taking it on I10 of course but its fine for most conditions. I don't want to have an incredibly steep ramp though. 

Also, is there good fishing in Mulat area or would I be better off in the bay? It seems like good areas for flounder, reds, and specs, as well as good places to put crab traps and net shrimp. It also would afford me the opportunity to run around Garcon Point and try BW, yellow river, and east bay, none of which I've ever fished so looking forward to find some spots there as well.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Archie Glover is first rate. Not too steep for you.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I live in this area now by the Moors and Archie Glover is pretty good. Also, if you do decide to get on i-10, Mae Lane is my favorite ramp to use. It's hard to beat Blackwater Bay and East Bay. It also gets you on the Yellow River.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I lived on Mulat for several years, great area, and you can catch fish anywhere in the bayou depending on time of year. You will be fine launching at Archie Glover, very nice ramps there. The little ramp off Montecito in the back of Mulat is a decent ramp, but it is a little steep. Might be best to go down and take a look at it before launching there.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great area. Get use to no-see-ums


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the input. We are looking at areas around s spencer field as well as there is a house in our best friend's neighborhood. Still right down the road, within 7 miles or so from archie glover and avalon boat ramp, and via hamilton bridge rd about 8 miles to marquis basin and 11 to mae lane. so within a 20 minute drive about 4 boat ramps to choose from. beats being about 30 min from jims on 90, 30 min from 17th, and close to 45 min from navy point. Granted the ride from mulat to the pass is going to double/triple the ride time and distance in the boat but shouldn't be too bad on nice days


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

how is the crabbing in mulat?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> Granted the ride from mulat to the pass is going to double/triple the ride time and distance in the boat but shouldn't be too bad on nice days


It would be a rare day that I would make the trip from Glover to the pass in a 14 ft. boat. The 3 mile bridge area can get nasty with an east or west wind. Escambia Bay will get pretty snotty with just a little south wind.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the info on the house you are selling?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Carpenters creek ramp is right there in down town Milton. I've used it before (when I had a bass boat) and its great! River and head down river and you will never get into rough water....


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

We've made the ride from navy point and gotten into it so I don't doubt it. Will be getting a bigger boat in a few yrs but for right now I watch the weather windows and do what I can.

Splittine PM sent. 

Realtor, where is Carpenters Creek Ramp? couldn't find it in google maps.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> Realtor, where is Carpenters Creek Ramp? couldn't find it in google maps.


http://fishingdestinguide.com/Rivers-BLACKWATER-ramps.html

zoom in on Milton and its the one on broad street....


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Found it. didn't realize there are so many boat ramps out there. shoulda bought our first house out there to begin with, LOL.

Is it brackish at carpenters park or freshwater?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> Found it. didn't realize there are so many boat ramps out there. shoulda bought our first house out there to begin with, LOL.
> 
> Is it brackish at carpenters park or freshwater?


fresh, but 10 minutes down river, you into reds and specks along with bass mixed in. Stripers should be in that area now too.... Others on the PFF can speak more about that, I have been in saltwater for a long time now.... IMO its a better area, because its protected and more places to fish that on the east side of the bay..... But then again, I have not spent much time and even less effort in that area of the bay...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> It would be a rare day that I would make the trip from Glover to the pass in a 14 ft. boat. The 3 mile bridge area can get nasty with an east or west wind. Escambia Bay will get pretty snotty with just a little south wind.


 I don't think I'd ever do that.
Been out there too many times and the weather turned nasty.


----------

